# Sigelei Fuchai 213



## morras (26/10/16)

Any stock of this at dealers ???


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (30/10/16)

We have some left. All colours except orange. Where are you located?


----------



## morras (1/11/16)

Elo
Your website says no stock , I am in Rustenburg.

Price and colour availability ?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/11/16)

We have black, grey and blue at the moment. Our kiosk at Parkview Shopping Centre in Moreleta Park, Pretoria East has most of the stock if you can get to Pretoria. Otherwise let me know what colour you want and I will arrange a transfer to our warehouse for an online order. We have a lot more stock of this item arriving mid-month. Price is R1095 each


----------

